# Wildlife Council Hears Proposals for 2012-13 Deer Hunting Seasons



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Seven west-central Ohio counties are proposed to move from deer Zone A to Zone B, according to the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

